# Moving An Atlas Mill



## Jester966 (Jul 28, 2015)

There is an Atlas horizontal mill for sale in my area that I'm interested in.  How heavy are these machines?  How much effort would be involved in disassembling it to the point where it can be moved (loaded into the back of an SUV) by one person without a hoist?

Thanks


----------



## Rob (Jul 28, 2015)

I recently purchased one that had the table and knee removed.  I removed the motor and motor mount and was able to put it in the trunk of my car.  According to a 1945 Atlas catalog the weight is a little over 200#.  The original Atlas motor and motor mount is quit heavy so with the knee removed and then removing the motor and mount it was manageable as far as moving it.


----------



## BGHansen (Jul 28, 2015)

I bought an MFB without the stand last December.  The previous owner and I lifted it into the back of my Chevy Equinox.  Mill probably weighs under 300 lbs. (we pulled the vise and over head arm).  I lifted it out of the Chevy and onto a rolling bottom tool box (with a piece of 3/4" OSB on top) with my cherry picker. 

You could chop a lot of weight off by pulling the side motor brackets, motor and cover guards.  That's a half-dozen or so bolts.  The Change-o-matic rear cover comes off quickly (4 bolts/screws) which chops another dozen pounds.  That might get it down to a one-man job without a hoist, but it'd be a lot safer if you could get the current owner to give you a hand.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Jul 28, 2015)

I have purchased 2 of them.  The first one an MF had been dropped by the previous owner and after looking for parts to repair for several months I decided it was more cost effective to part it out than to try and fix it. I did break even selling the parts  and probably made a few other owners happy.  Moral of that story is don't drop it!  The second one MFC (my current project) came with the original stand.  We removed it from the stand and with the help of the seller the two of us loaded into the back of my pickup.   When I got home I didn't have any other help* so I removed the motor, motor mount, covers, vise etc, basically everything that comes off easy.  I was able to slide it on a piece of plywood from the back of the pickup back onto the stand.  A second person would have made it easier.   Be very, very careful of all the hand cranks, knobs and pulleys.  Since they are made of Zamack they are easy to break and expensive to replace.   

* well I could have asked my wife but then I would have had to explain why I was bringing home another "dirty piece of junk".


----------



## Steve M (Jul 28, 2015)

I bought one of those portable cranes generally used for car engine removal.  Got it used from a pawn shop and paid $100.  I have used it to move any number of machines including my mill and 12zx36 lathe around in and outside the shop.  Would recommend anyone needing to move heavy objects (2000# or less) consider purchasing or renting one along with some inexpensive Harbor Freight lifting straps.


----------



## ogberi (Jul 28, 2015)

Take off the guards, motor and motor mount.  Take off the knee, and it's manageable by two people, or one really determined person.  I'd guesstimate the entire machine is around 300 pounds, maybe around 180-200 pounds for the stripped down base+column+head.  It's really a 2 person job, though. Bring baggies, a sharpie, and take plenty of pics before and during disassembly.  Also, don't tilt it too much.  The base has a well in it under the column, which may be full of manky old cutting fluids.


----------



## wlburton (Jul 29, 2015)

I was that one determined person mentioned above when I carried my "new" MFC down to my basement shop last week.  I had stripped it down to the cast iron shell and spindle assembly and it wasn't too bad. 

Bill


----------



## ogberi (Jul 29, 2015)

As I was 'one determined person' when I moved the base-column-head assembly from my workbench to the stand for the mill.  Dang heavy for a 145lb guy to manhandle, but doable.   Getting the SB9A onto its bench, however, was definitely a 2 person lift.


----------



## Jester966 (Jul 30, 2015)

Sounds like I would have to at least remove the table and knee in order to move it myself.  Thanks.

From the looks of it, seems like one of the X-axis handles is broken and the other has been replaced with a non-original handwheel.  The Y-Axis wheel looks like it has been replaced with a Z-Axis wheel (in other pics I have seen, the Y-Axis wheels are smaller).  It looks like the countershaft arm is not original, and there is no arbour support.  It comes with a vice (not the atlas vice) but no other tooling or accessories.




The seller is firm at $350 CAD - assuming it is functional and no broken gears, what do you think?  I have a much more versatile vertical machine already so I really don't need this, but they look really cool and I have not seen any others come up in my area before. Even if I don't need it, it seems like something I would want to restore and probably never sell!  I will look at it on the weekend, but in the mean time I'd be interested to read your thoughts on these machines in general.  How do you like them?  Do you find them useful as either your primary or secondary mill?  How do they perform with consideration of their small size?

Thanks


----------



## JPMacG (Jul 30, 2015)

When I purchased mine the seller and his dad helped me load it into the back of my Forester.    At home I stripped it down to the base, column and head while still in the back of the Forester.   I was able to lift the base/column/head assembly onto a hand truck myself and hand truck it down my basement steps.    I am not big or strong.

If you go this route then I recommend that you allocate a whole day for disassembling it.   Take lots of photos as you take it apart and put the parts in labeled bags to help get it back together correctly.

Before you purchase it, take a close look at the spindle pulley and spindle gears, particularly the engagement of the little gear into the pulley.   Those parts are vulnerable to damage and are hard to find.  Replacements might cost almost as much as the whole mill.   Most other parts are available on eBay for only an arm (not an arm and a leg).


----------



## 34_40 (Aug 2, 2015)

I don't use mine often - it is a secondary machine for me as I also have a vertical mill.  But these have the auto feed which really helps when you have the chance to do 2 operations at the same time.
For the size they are quite capable and mine won't ever be leaving the shop!  Parts are available second hand and as noted above - expensive!  But these can keep your unit running!

I think the price isn't bad since they don't sound plentiful up your way.    Let us know how you make out!


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 2, 2015)

If you buy it, be sure that you carefully look around his place for any of the missing original parts that he may have removed and tossed into a corner, like the M1-9 Support Arm, M1-8 or M1-60 Arbor Support and any of the original Countershaft parts and belt covers.

What is the model letter and serial number on the nameplate?  MF, MFB or MFC?


----------



## ogberi (Aug 2, 2015)

My Atlas is my only milling machine presently, and it's a work in progress.  Sitting in the airport and on the plane I made notes from memory of what I need to do when I get back home.  I mostly use it as a horizontal mill, using endmills held in collets.  I hove a bodged up vertical head made from a Taig lathe spindle, and a pattern started for casting a new vertical spindle housing out of aluminum (maybe cast iron later), just need to get a couple more patterns made to justify firing up the foundry.

I use a DC motor and treadmill speed control to run the horizontal spindle.  It's nice to dial in the speed, especially since I lack the original reduction pulleys. I intend to keep that arrangement, but will reproduce the necessary pieces for the backgear after I get back.  I have a few tasks that require it.

It's an extremely capable machine, and can take surprisingly heavy cuts for its size and weight.  With that said, remember that it isn't a big old Bridgeport.  

Add a dividing or indexing head and tailstock, and it's a very nice machine for making gears, splines, etc.  I recommend a couple of sets of 1-2-3 blocks, v-blocks, machinsts jacks, and a well stocked clamping kit.  Some angle plates are also handy to have as well.  If you have the capability to make one, a tooling plate is really nice to have (its on my to-do list) as the single t-slot can cause some "creative" clamping problems at times.  

They're solid little machines, well suited for second operation tasks, MT2 tooling is inexpensive, and if well maintained and adjusted, accurate little buggers.  

Just remember - *NEVER* climb mill on that machine.  Ever. It will snatch the table, jam the cutter, and sometimes fling the workpiece out.  I don't even climb mill a finishing cut of a thou or two with mine, because it did exactly as above.  Ruined a nearly finished workpiece. 

I think you'll like that machine.


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 2, 2015)

Also, I forgot to mention, we have several Atlas Mill parts lists in Downloads.  You need to get past 30 posts and be classified as an Active Member before you have access.  But if you are still thinking of pursuing the mill, PM me your email address and I'll send you the one that covers all models.


----------



## Fairbanks (Aug 5, 2015)

Two strong guys can handle it, no problem.


----------



## Junkyard Jim (Aug 18, 2015)

I have to agree with getting the engine hoist and using it. Even if you get the cheap one, you'll be surprised how much you will end up using it to lift stuff. Get the kind that folds up easy and when you aren't using it, it doesn't take up much space. Test lift everything in a safe manner and keep it as close to the ground as possible when moving it around. I work by myself a lot and those things can be like having a couple of strong backs around....and they don't drink your beer.


----------



## jpfabricator (Aug 18, 2015)

I bartered a 4 part block and tackle rig that I have lifted a known 400#'s with. The 3/8's nylon woven rope is rated at 600#'s. It has a brakeing mechanism built in so when your load is lifted it is held suspended. It can be hung off of any rafter or over head beam in a matter of minutes, and there are no legs to trip over.
The down side is that once hung it is not mobile.

Sent from somewhere in East Texas Jake Parker


----------



## LeakyCanoe (Aug 19, 2015)

Sooooooo  ?    did ya buy it or what ?   Let's hear some more about your decision matrix please...


----------



## Jester966 (Aug 22, 2015)

No, I didn't.  I got my A/C repaired instead. $$$
Maybe next time.


----------

